

Plastic power - transburgh
http://money.cnn.com/2009/01/27/technology/gimbel_solar.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2009012713

======
cninja
Is it me or are the numbers from the bottom of the article not adding up? They
calculate a 35% return on investment after a decade, and they say the part
only lasts for 5 years. My calculations show there needs to be a 5x
improvement in something before these make sense.

